# Winter Fishin Is Great!!



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Good stuff!!! Looks like you got out on almost everyday of good weather we had this winter. Love the trout pic.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go Clark!!!! Thems some big 'ol fish! 
You guys kill me with those trout!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Clark, is that really you? Good to see you post a report again(even if it is of a fake shark).


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

did you sight fish that shark? or was itcaught on bait?
thats cso sick ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Me and Peter were luaghing at something you said today haha gimme a call sometime buddy.

407 454 4079


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

hey you drunk bastard, where do you get your fishing clothes? J Crew?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

1. Yes i sight fished the shark.
2.I know you missed me Jason and I know i look good!
3.Yes the shark is real!!
4.I will call you tomm. tanner
5.Yes Rob I am drunk,and no my chit didnt come from "J Crew" It came from Save-A-Lot!!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Sweet!

Feel free to give my phone a ring. I like fishing.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Lots of big reds and trout! Great job. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------

